# Drunk Injuries



## ReturnTrip

So yesterday, i was in Upstate NY in Woodstock(which by the way is a place i really hate) and me and my buds went drinking in the woods where we had to walk down a trail and cross a river (i should have known that this was the time to realize that drinking wasnt a good idea if i wanted to get back). I had too much to drink and went to puke by some tree in the dark and when i was done and ready to call it a night, i fell in a big ass ditch and knocked my chin on a log that was laying across it and cut my lip, my neck open, and really badly chipped my molar blacking me out for a couple seconds. my friend helped me out of the ditch and i had to walk/stumble stepping over downed logs and random rocks and ass shimmy my way across the river with blood all over my shirt.

anyone else have any good stories of getting messed up or have something really bad happen whilst inebriated?


----------



## shaneth

While in Germany a few years back, I went to an open air show, and got really hammered. After the show, cops showed up to get everyone out of the park and it turned into a big demonstration. I had no idea what was going on and when I woke up in the morning, my face was all swollen. Apparently, I got my ass kicked by some riot cops who were going to take me to jail, but people were punching the cops and pulling me away and chanting and throwing shit. Crazy times.


----------



## Dameon

There was the time I drank a bunch of beer, and me and my brother somehow got the idea it would be lots of fun running back and forth across the freeway in the middle of the night. I slipped while hopping across the barrier in the middle and planted my face on the road, opening up my eyebrow. It's the only time I've ever had to get stitches, and half of one of my eyebrows is pretty much just scar tissue.


----------



## Mouse

got messed up and ended up cutting a big hunk off the end of my big toe cuz there was broken glass in my friends drivway. I couldn't wear a shoe for 2 weeks cuz it was right on the tip and would bum EVERYTHING.

there's always the falling... I fell down some stairs ass first (thankfully) and ended up with a 6 inch purple and black bruise. When it healed up it started to look like a lipstick/kiss mark so "kiss my ass" was my motto of that month.


got really shitty one time and face planted into a wall and left a big hole. I don't remeber this but I found out about it the next day when I was like "jesus, why does my nose hurt so bad??"


----------



## Ravie

lol wow im sooo far from being poise in any way haha. One time i went to a show and got wasted off some jack daniels. this guy was fucking with me so i just started punching the shit out of him then my last punch hit his elbo, breaking my right hand...it swelled up like a soft ball and turned purple. i kept seeing how far i could push my finger into the swelling before it hurt too bad. Ive also stepped on a nail and had it pin my foot in my shoe filled with blood. it got stuck in a bone er sumthin so i had to pull really hard to get it out. as i was pulling it out my friend(who was right next to me sleeping) woke up to my impaled foot in her face and me with probably the scariest face ive ever made on haha she jumped up and started freaking out right as i got it out


----------



## Speedy

one morning after a black out night of drinking , i was emptying the content of my pocket onto my bed when i pulled out this little round brown thing. I studied it for a moment thinking it was a piece of candy and then put it to my nose to smell it. Well, to my suprise, it wasnt a piece of candy but a dog turd and that wasnt the only one, i emptied my pocket of two more and none were candy. I called one of my friends up and asked how I got dog turds in my pocket and he said he was so trashed that he didnt remember any of the previous night. So eaither my stupid friends put it there or i w had a drunken urge to collect dog poop from who knows where. I still dont have a answer to this question


----------



## Mouse

oh my lord that's funny. poopy pants!


----------



## dirtyfacedan

I smashed my fist to a nice grapefruit size drinking with my mom at the beach one night. The transit cops called me a whaaaambulance..and while waiting...searched me. They missed my set of keys!! I had 6 metal rods put in my hand for a month for that one.
And then there was the jumping out of my brothers car at 40Km an hour into a creek. I missed the creek a bit and my head hit the bank somewhat. A blade of grass went into my ear cannal. The folks at the hospital though i was bleeding my brains out..till they did a CT scan a few towns away. Lucky.
I have had a few black eyes and bruised ribs..but dunno where they come from most of the time. 
I still like to drink...a lot!


----------



## Clean

Runnin' across some tracks to get a train, tripped over the first rail bashed my forhead into the 2nd one.


----------



## marc

dirtyfacedan said:


> I have had a few black eyes and bruised ribs..but dunno where they come from most of the time.
> I still like to drink...a lot!



i hate blacking out and waking up hurting. most of my drunk injuries are either from fighting or falling over


----------



## Ravie

oh here's another one. I jumped on a bed with just the glass part of a picture frame on it...ive got a 5 inch scar on my thigh. bled forever man.


----------



## BrokeWhiteBoy

Broken toe that stayed broken for nearly 6 months. When it would finally heal (stop hurting and I could move it) I would get trashed and the next day it would be back to hurting again.

Regularly sprain ankles and elbows and wrists while jumping fences and walls while drunk.


----------



## skiptown

Punched someone in the toofers while sauced and got an insane hand infection (surprise surprise). When I finally went to get some antibiotics a month later the doc freaked out and said I needed to go to the ER and get emergency surgery. So I went to the ER where they said (direct quote btw) "We don't want to alarm you, but we are almost undoubtably going to amputate two of your fingers because of the depth of infection." I was being prepped for surgery half an hour later trying to give myself a thinly veiled pep talk about how I don't really need my index and middle finger on my dominant hand. Luckily, they were able to save both fingers. Anyways, I had to spend almost ten days in the hospital, had two surgeries and then had a picc line (peripherally inserted central catheter) which is like an IV on crack that has a tube that goes up your arm in your vein to the top of the heart. I had to use this to give myself intravenous antibiotics (ampicillian) every six hours for five weeks. I had to mix the ampicillian which consisted of three parts: a tiny bottle of the powdered medication, a tiny bottle of sterile water and IV saline bags THAT HAVE TO BE REFRIGERATED NO LONGER THAN TEN HOURS BEFORE USING! This antibiotic is also very unstable once it is mixed so it can't be put together more than twelve hours before usage. Needless to say, this put a damper on my early summer travel plans and I spent most of June looking up physical therapy exercises and alternating between being in incredible pain and being doped up as fuck from all the pain meds they gave me. Either way it sucked and I basically didn't leave the house for a month.


----------



## elokupa

oooouch thats nasty. glad to hear youve still got your fingers though!


my funniest drunk injury was in some town, the name escapes me, in belgium. i was staying at a house with an old fountain in the back garden. the fountain in disrepair and full of green slime and stagnant water with a ledge and statue in the middle

anyways i was jousted into jumping onto the middle ledge. being not-so-sober i jumped and hugged the statue to not fall but the statue collapsed under me and i went into the slime hugging a mermaid statue... 2 broken fingers and broken thumb!


----------



## Bendixontherails

WOW! the ones where you can see your hand bones are frickin awesome. beautiful in a twisted Mark Ryden kind of a way... 

glad you kept your fingers.


----------



## skiptown

Widerstand said:


> In that last photo you look drugged out of your mind or like a deer looking into head lights.



That might be cuz they had me drugged out of my mind.


----------



## finn

I don't think that's the bone, bone actually has a protective covering over it which has a fair number of vessels, so I'm guessing that's the tendon sheath? Still, that is one hell of an abcess to have on a hand. Good to see that all the fingers and finger tats are intact. Just remember when injuries swell up badly or smell funny, it's a real bad sign.

I don't get drunk injuries, just reckless injuries. Once I had a minor cranial puncture by headbutting someone in the mouth, and a piece of a tooth lodged in my skull. Blood everywhere.


----------



## skiptown

finn said:


> I don't think that's the bone, bone actually has a protective covering over it which has a fair number of vessels, so I'm guessing that's the tendon sheath? Still, that is one hell of an abcess to have on a hand. Good to see that all the fingers and finger tats are intact. Just remember when injuries swell up badly or smell funny, it's a real bad sign.
> .



Yes that is the tendon or its sheath. They had to cut through part of one and sliced up a bunch of my ligaments. It took me several months to regain full motion in my fingers and still smarts sometimes.


----------



## Scarecrow

I don't remember what i was fucked up on, but i was relaxing on a stoop by some intersection when my buddies van with a bunch of friends pull up. For some reason i saw fit to run at the van and well i didn't stop and my elbow went right into the window, getting my arm filled with glass and the poor girl who was sitting next to said window was finding pieces of glass in those clothes for weeks. Got blood all over my arm and it was all over the sidewalk leading to my friends apartment... ended up being 15-20 stitches


----------



## BrokeWhiteBoy

One new addition to my drunk injuries that hurt me the most (emotionally)...

Losing my favorite pair of shoes. Reef Eugene's. They had bottle openers built in and they were insanely comfortable. Downside was I wasn't even drunk yet. Girl threw up all down my legs and filled my shoes. The liquor and stomach acid did a nice job on the foam and glue and all that that the soles were made of. Had to throw them away.


----------



## Povey

i was hanging out with some punks i didnt really know just after i first moved to london, one of them was really short and after hanging out with him for a bit i patted him on the head for some reson i cant remember, turns out that he likes fighting, and my jaw hasnt been the same since, it keeps locking up....


----------



## macks

one halloween i dressed up as jesus (wearing only chacos and bedsheets, with a hunk of bread and a grail) got really trashed on whisky and walked a few miles across town by myself to the party my friend was having. on the way there the streets did something wierd and didn't connect through, so i climbed through someone's back yard. while going over the fence to the alley on the other side i slipped and cut my hand right on the middle of the palm on something sharp and bled all over my sheets. showed up to the party dressed as jesus with the nail wound and blood to back it up, most elaborate costume there. 

anyway, i just cleaned it and it eventually healed over. not really a serious injury at all, just kind of funny how it happened.


----------



## bikegeek666

macks, you're good at getting drunk and lost, eh? i remember the night breana had to go find you and walk you to nudie beach...

oh, and i have too many drunk injuries to list them all. mostly bike related. the best was only a bruise from falling on my hip, but i was swinging my leg over my bike insisting to my friends that i was good to ride...but as i leaned to swing it over, i didn't stop leaning and just fell the fuck over.


----------



## macks

yeah i'm pretty good at that i suppose. that night was wierd, i wonder if she still has the mercedes benz hood ornament, that was kind of a stupid thing to do haha. im pretty lucky she came to get me, i'm still pretty sure i was drunk tank bound...


----------



## urse

i have a friend that lives in the attic of a five story victorian. the only stairs to get there were once "maid stairs" or some shit so they're really narrow and steep. and haven't been re-carpeted since the nineteen-sixties, so they're an awesome puke green color as well as really smoothed over/slippery. several forties later i decide it's time to go and needless to say i barely make it down five of these steps before tumbling into the floor below. i twisted my ankle. i was completely wasted so it didn't really hurt until the next morning. i woke up to a throbbing purple grapefruit sized foot. hurt so bad that i hurled, not from the hangover but from the adrenaline or whatever it is that makes you sick when you're in that much pain. happened three months ago and it still fucking hurts. i learned my lesson and never got that drunk there again.


----------



## cheeses

in monteal after drinking since i woke up to around 5am my friends found me outside the bar facedown in a pool a blood on the tracks with my skull cut open in a cupple places to the bone, looks like someone bottled me and or i fell really really hard on the ballast, it took 5 days for anyone to find the wounds on my head finely took a cab to the hospital after i woudnt stop pukeing and blacking out while walkin, i blacked out in the hospital for 9 hours in a bed and then they kicked me out without looking at my head all they did was turn my arm black by fucking around incerting iv's into me needless to say try not to get hurt really bad in montreal 
Login | Facebook


----------



## seasonchange

aw shit. 
last month i got so wasted i blacked out maybe 15 hrs or so. 
i was told the following account: 
i lost my glasses while mud wrestling, wandered around a rather conservative town incoherent and trying to get into (break into?) cars parked curbside after losing my shirt and undershirt to a barbed wire fence. the cops show up and some chick i [still] don't know talked them out of arresting me after she claimed to know me; she didn't, but came to my aid after she saw them roll up-- asking them "wouldn't you be upset if you lost _your_ shirt?" gave me an extra thermal of hers to wear.
came to some hours later covered in blood and cuts along my wrist and chest, but didn't know it 'til the next morning. found myself sitting in some field warmed by a fire and talking to the girl who'd found me. eventually wandered back to the place i was staying, fell asleep in some kid's van and woke up looking like a bat from hell with thee worst hangover of my life.
...never did find my shirt (i don't care much, for things in general, but i FUCKING LOVED that thing)... or bandana (that had been gifted to me by a dear lost friend-- sentimental value much?). just wish i could remember more of that night. i'm sure it was one hell of a time.
but let's just say from now on imma try to watch myself when drinking in a foreign place with strangers who'll let me wander.


----------



## seasonchange

sorta strayed off topic there...that drunk night sticks out in my mind just because the scars it left were so distinctive. honest to god, the cut on my wrist looks just like i tried to kill myself.


----------



## seasonchange

holy fuck, stown! that's some metal shit for sure!


----------



## 3t87

broke my ankle and arm drunk and falling but that fucking hand infection gets an a++ that shit looked gnarly, one tough chick, but yeah any time you cut yourself on someones teeth or get bitten by a dog or a cat go to hospital asap, those infections set deep quick much quicker and deeper than a staph infection.


----------



## Grimey

not a drunken injury exactly, but it's a pretty funny story so I thought I'd post it here for you guys...

So the morning after a pretty heavy drinking night I was hungover as fuck, so went to shower to try wake myself up - not a good idea as I nearly fell asleep stood in the shower a couple of time - freaky feeling!
Anyway, get done in the shower, and when I'm getting out end up slipping cos of my wet feet on the floor. 

Land on the floor, but it turns out I bounced my back off the toilet on the way down - the seat was up and I must have hit my side/back on the rim when I fell.
Cracked a rib, so could've been a lot worse, but the weirdest thing was that I ended up with a bruise shaped exactly like the toilet rim on my back - about 2 inches wide, with perfectly straight sides and a bit of a curve. TOILET BRUISE, yeah!


----------



## crazy john

i doowned a bottle of tequila and fell down some staris. it wasnt till the next morning i realized i had broken my nose and some weird nose bone was stickin outta my face hahaha. i still have the scar and it definatley hurt worse than any other time i had to reset my nose.


----------

